# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  "Бабушки - ЗАЖИГАЙ!"

## Уралочка

УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ игровой блок: "Бабушки - ЗАЖИГАЙ!"

До тех пор, пока у человека есть бабушка - он может в любой момент почувствовать себя маленьким… ВнучкОм или внучкой.
Ну Вы ведь помните эти вкуснЮчие пирожки, теплые носки, сказка на ночь и полное потакание шалостям. 

А Вам интересно какой бабушкой будете Вы?
Все ответы на этот вопрос в данном  игровом блоке. 
Кто круче - выяснится  в батле между "УЖЕ БАБУШКАМИ"  и "БАБУШКАМИ В БУДУЩЕМ." 
Зажгут  и те и другие. ТОЧНО!!!

В комплект входит музыкальное оформление 
*(специально записанные фонограммы)*, *ВИДЕО* и подробное описание конкурса.

По продолжительности момент рассчитан на 10 - 15 минут.

*Стоимость комплекта 1700 рублей.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Уралочка

Наконец то получила фото с выпускных. "Бабушки -зажигай" просто на УРА зашли... поменяла лишь начало. 
Битва Между родителями и выпускниками была серьёзной, вернее - очень смешной. :Taunt: 
Вот несколько фотографий

*А НУ, РОДИТЕЛИ - ЗАЖИГАЙТЕ!!!*.....................................................*СЕЙЧАС, СЕЙЧАС - НАДО ПОДУМАТЬ КАК*......


*ДА ПОЖАААЛУЙСТА!!!*.......................................................................................*ОЙ, ДА МЫ ВСЁ РАВНО КРУЧЕ!!!*


*А ЕЩЁ ВОТ ТАК УМЕЕМ*........................................................................................................* И ТАК....*

----------


## Уралочка

*Львовна моя!!! СПАСИБО за этот клочок видео.
БАБУШКИ - ЗАЖИГАЙ можно использовать ВЕЗДЕ!!!!  
на видео мой блок "Впадаем в детство", который продолжается вкусняшками из бабушек.*

----------

Роза31 (01.12.2016)

----------


## дюймовка

Леночка вот последнее видео-это что за игра(где наша таня поют)?
я что-то запуталась

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка вот последнее видео-это что за игра(где наша таня поют)?
> я что-то запуталась


Ниночка...эта запись с блока "Бабушки - зажигай" 
Я ведь предупреждала, что использовать этот блок можно по разному и везде. Раздробить как Вам нужно.
Ну а перед песней был блок "Возврат в детство"


Поступают сообщения, где Вы в сомнении - сможете ли спеть....
Отвечаю - всё прописано в студии. И кто поёт в микрофон - а орут вообше толпой всегда - им кажется, что это ОНИ ТАК поют... всегда здОрово заходит блок.

----------


## Гайдаровна

Лена, отправляю денежку. Не уходите со страницы. Хочу уже сегодня получить.

----------


## Гайдаровна

Лена, денежку перевела за "Бабушка, зажигай"

----------


## Марина Дудник

Леночка!!! Принимай целый воз спасибок и благодарностей!!!! Я тебя обожаю за неиссякаемую энергетику и оптимизм, за твои талант и воображение! Твои идеи заражают и заряжают!!!! А уж эта просто шедевр! Поем всей семьей!!!! Ржем друг над другом! Уверена, мой новогодний блок с твоими примочками от бабушек сверканет на новогодних корпоративах ярче фейерверка!!! Да и в дальнейшем буду с удовольствием его использовать!!!! СПАСИБОЧКИ!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Уралочка

> на новогодних корпоративах ярче фейерверка!!!


Спасибо Маришечка. Меня и гостей просто разрывает от сумасшедших эмоций с этого блока.

Вот так пели Таню мои гости :Grin:

----------

Роза31 (01.12.2016)

----------


## Лена Конь

Леночка, спасиииииибки))))) блок драйвовый, жгуче-зажигучий))) делаю и в варианте бабушек , и  дедушек (мудрецов и молодцов), чаво только не лепила в начале  и в финале блока ...  сто тыщ раз клёёёёёвый!!!! в твоих блоках самый огромнючий плюс , что их можно запросто делить на части и перетасовывать "колоду" в разных вариантах. Влюблена в "бабусек" по уши))) пока фотка только "юнцов-молодцов", но надеюсь, что мне все отдадут ,что пообещали)))[IMG]http://*********org/6648066.jpg[/IMG]

----------

KENIKH (04.02.2016)

----------


## Гайдаровна

Леночка, прости! Прости, что сразу не написала. На каждом мероприятии использую. Видели бы как народ подтягивается, начинает петь, независимо в какой команде находятся. Здоровская вещь, продуманная. Уважаемые коллеги, берите, 100% не пожалеете!!! Супер!

----------


## Уралочка

Эльвира,Леночка - это замечательно,что народ ловит кайф от проделанной Вами работы. Ура - всё отлично!!!!! Спасибо за отзывы!!! :Tender:

----------


## Татьяна Миронова

Добрый день, Леночка, персылаю денюжки за бабушек, ну оооочень интересно!

----------


## Разговорчивая

И мы уже зажигали несколько раз!!!! Это БОМБА!!!! Спасибо большое!!!! А на последней свадьбе я его ещё и с детским блоком объединила!!!! Вообще СУПЕР получилось!!!!

----------


## Ватрушка

Леночка, спасибо за бабушек - они супер!!! Обычно, покупая конкурсы, приходится их "обкатывать" под себя, прежде, чем они станут хитовыми на праздниках. А бабушки - первый раз опробовала - думала - это случайность, что они так здорово прошли, столько позитива, столько эмоций!!!!!! Второй, третий раз - "бабушки" были "бомбой" на праздниках!!!!!!!! Редко пишу отзывы, но о "бабушках" не возможно промолчать - они СУПЕР!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## YLKE

И я спешу выразить Лене, тыщу благодарностей, с того момента как купила блок, были и юбилеи и новогодники и корпоративы, везде воспринимается на ура, бабушки для моей программы безусловный хит :Yes4:  сама я не пою, слуха нет, но поорать песни святое дело. Всем рекомендую!!!! Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

Всем огромное спасибо за отзывы. Сама балдею от бабок ....ОР стоит , аж стены трясутся :Taunt:  
уже жить не могу без своих них. Всех с наступающим Новым годом!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Natali_T

Лена, спасибо огроменнейшее за этот блок. Проходит очень классно, и самое главное совсем не обязательно,чтобы это были бабушки. Молодежь орет даже больше, чем бабушки, хотя иногда даже слов не знают.
У меня на декабрьской свадьбе мальчишки с девчонками соревновались! Такой ор стоял! Хотя вот на фотках они спокойные, пока еще не разогрелись!

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, спасибо огроменнейшее за этот блок. Проходит очень классно, и самое главное совсем не обязательно,чтобы это были бабушки. Молодежь орет даже больше, чем бабушки, хотя иногда даже слов не знают. Такой ор стоял!


Это точно - ОР стоит всегда!!! :Yes4:  :Grin:  Наташенька спасибо за отзыв и фото!!! Всегда жду этого момента на вечерах - просто обожаююю!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## мотрий Инна

*Уралочка*,  держи, отчет  по проведенному!
Сразу скажу! народ был  Очень сидячий.. поделила их на волосатиков и очкариков))) и вот, собсно.. результат.. ))) АААфигительный))


там даже я мелькаю иногдаааа))))рыжая слева))
 и фото на аватрке оттуда)) вот так меня гости на руках носят))))

----------

Lusi75 (21.05.2017)

----------


## Чиркуша

Елена здравствуйте, мы с вами практически землячки, я со Златоуста. И поэтому вопрос. мне можно у вас приобрести блок "Бабушки Зажигай", да и другие тоже?

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена здравствуйте, мы с вами практически землячки, я со Златоуста. И поэтому вопрос. мне можно у вас приобрести блок "Бабушки Зажигай", да и другие тоже?


Добрый вечер Юлия. К сожалению я не смогу продать Вам бабушек. :Smile3:  Лишь некоторые из блоков - возможно. Мы можем это обсудить в личке. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

> *Уралочка*, результат.. ))) АААфигительный))
> вот так меня гости на руках носят))))


Инночка, спасибо за видео. :Yes4:  СУУУПЕРР!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:  Пусть тебя всегда носят на руках, а вечера будут самыми клёвыми и незабываемыми!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## tat.pe2009

Леночка, это восторг!!!! Очень люблю твои блоки, в них видна рука мастера!!! У кого нет еще этого шедевра, срочно приобретайте!!! Драйвовое настроение, у гостей обеспечено!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Драйвовое настроение, у гостей обеспечено!!!


Это точно, ни разу не подвели ещё песенки. Драйв на долго ещё остаётся! :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

Номера Лены-Уралочки - украшения Праздников, которые я веду.
Для меня в несомненных Лидерах -её "Богатыри"(ставшие моими!!!!!! :Tender: )
 Танец на утреннике ("Впадаем в детство"), а теперь ещё и этот блок -  "Бабушки,зажигай!"

На ЛЮБОМ празднике, под Любым соусом, женские и смешанные компании-ВСЕ зажигают! :Yahoo: 
Дай Бог здоровья Леночке для создания новых шедевральных фишек, которые ровными рядами идут по стране-и далеко уже ушли  из Сатки по обе стороны Уральских гор! :Ok:

----------


## Уралочка

> Номера Лены-Уралочки - украшения Праздников, которые я веду.
> Для меня в несомненных Лидерах -её "Богатыри"(ставшие моими!!!!!!)
>  Танец на утреннике ("Впадаем в детство"), а теперь ещё и этот блок -  "Бабушки,зажигай!"
> 
> На ЛЮБОМ празднике, под Любым соусом, женские и смешанные компании-ВСЕ зажигают!
> Дай Бог здоровья Леночке для создания новых шедевральных фишек, которые ровными рядами идут по стране-и далеко уже ушли  из Сатки по обе стороны Уральских гор!


Ой, Танюша - твоя оценка моей работы очень важна!!!! Спасибо!!! Рада что работаешь на моём материале - ураааа...  :Yahoo: 
Сама ещё долго буду горланить с народом песни из этого блока. :Grin:

----------


## купер

Здравствуйте!!! А на небольшой юбилей в возрасте 70,  "Бабушки" подойдут? Может еще что-то посоветуете?

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте!!! А на небольшой юбилей в возрасте 70,  "Бабушки" подойдут? Может еще что-то посоветуете?


Ответила в личке... а вообще - ещё КАК подойдут,даже если просто по поёте песни на знакомые ИМ мелодии,да и слова знают все на 100%. :Grin:

----------


## vocalist

Здравствуйте, Елена. Отправила денежку за блок бабушки зажигают. Буду ждать ссылочку. Еще раз мой адрес smol_el@list.ru С уважением Елена

----------


## vocalist

Елена, скажите пожалуйста, а застолочки стоят также 800р.?

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, скажите пожалуйста, а застолочки стоят также 800р.?


Да,конечно. :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:   А я еще долго буду играться в "Бабушек"... уж очень они клЁвые....

----------


## vocalist

Елена, доброй ночи! Отправила денежку на застолки. Заранее спасибо! С уважением Елена(smol_el@list.ru)

----------


## Виктория Новосибирск

Елена,здравствуйте! Можно ещё приобрести у вас игровой блок: "Бабушки - ЗАЖИГАЙ!"?

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена,здравствуйте! Можно ещё приобрести у вас игровой блок: "Бабушки - ЗАЖИГАЙ!"?


Конечно можете.... так же Вы можете участвовать в акции http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5023989
с ув. Елена.

----------


## Виктория Новосибирск

> Конечно можете.... так же Вы можете участвовать в акции http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5023989
> с ув. Елена.


Ух, ты! Акция - супер! Теперь вообще глаза разбегаются... :Grin:

----------


## tat.pe2009

Леночка, спасибо за этот шедевр!!!!! Выпускные, 8 Марта, юбилей,свадьба и даже 23 февраля - нет  такого праздника, где  был бы неприменим этот блок!!! Он всегда как вишенка на торте!!! Именно тот нужный штрих! Леночка, Вы  большой мастер! Кто думает, брать блок или нет, даже не сомневайтесь, о этой покупке вы никогда не пожалеете!!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, спасибо за этот шедевр!!!!! Выпускные, 8 Марта, юбилей,свадьба и даже 23 февраля - нет  такого праздника, где  был бы неприменим этот блок!!! Он всегда как вишенка на торте!!! Именно тот нужный штрих! Леночка, Вы  большой мастер! Кто думает, брать блок или нет, даже не сомневайтесь, о этой покупке вы никогда не пожалеете!!!!!!


Спасибо за отзыв!!! Песни из этого блока просто рвут залы - это правда. :Yahoo:

----------


## AVRORA

В субботу опробовала бабушек. Шикарно зашло! Дамы старшего поколения с таким удовольствием участвовали! Не ожидали, что и им посчастливится поучаствовать в активных развлечениях. Активные конкурсы в большинстве своем на молодежь нацелены. А тут такой подарочек! Отжигали не по детски! Хорошая возможность побеседовать о связи поколений, узнать сколько у кого внуков. На этой свадьбе была бабушка, у которой 12 внуков, я ей подарила корону, так она ее до финала свадьбы не снимала. В общем, спасибо огромное, Елена, за такой великолепный блок!

----------


## МИЛА11

Здравствуйте, Елена!Вчера на выпускном провела бабушек, соревновались две команды учителя и родители.Это было что-то!!!Я такого ещё не видела!!!Выпускники даже с улицы прибежали посмотреть что происходит!А "рюмка водки" в итоге собрала всех на танцполе и там такое началось!!!Учителя родители дети встали в круг обнялись и допевали уже так все вместе!В общем "Бабушки"это ЧУДО, это то что теперь будет во всех моих программах!Спасибо за этот блок ПРИОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте, Елена!Вчера на выпускном провела бабушек, соревновались две команды учителя и родители.Это было что-то!!!Я такого ещё не видела!!!Выпускники даже с улицы прибежали посмотреть что происходит!!


ВОТ!!!!! Наконец то и на выпускных начали ЭТО делать  :Yahoo:   Ура!!! Я же говорила!!!!! Спасибочки за отзыв - безумно рада, что было клёво!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## ser72gy

Лена, "Бабушки" тем и хороши, что не привязаны к какой-то определенной компании, или празднику. Я их эксплуатирую "по-черному": свадьбы, выпускные, юбилеи и т.д. Можно проводить блок полностью. Можно делать light версию (только перепевки, без игры на ложках). Соревноваться могут: мальчики-девочки, поколение старшее-молодое, учителя (родители)-выпускники...Тему можно развивать дальше.

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, "Бабушки" тем и хороши, что не привязаны к какой-то определенной компании, или празднику.


Всё верно!!! Спасибо за отзыв и видео,Сергей!!!! Ура - зажигаеееммм!!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## цокотуха

Леночка тоже спешу поделиться!!! я правда не эксплуатирую так часто а наверное зря.. но когда пробую-УРААААААААААА!! вот буквально недавно на юбилее налоговой службы по двум столам соревновались.сначала угадай песню с пары нот.. а потом набирали себе команду капитаны и пели.не пели орали очень!!!! просили прямо еще и ещще! а т к коллектив женский сразу перешли к другой Уралочкиной игре!!!!спасибо тебе умничка!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка тоже спешу поделиться!!! я правда не эксплуатирую так часто а наверное зря.. но когда пробую-УРААААААААААА!! вот буквально недавно на юбилее налоговой службы по двум столам соревновались.сначала угадай песню с пары нот.. а потом набирали себе команду капитаны и пели.не пели орали очень!!!! просили прямо еще и ещще! а т к коллектив женский сразу перешли к другой Уралочкиной игре!!!!спасибо тебе умничка!


УРАААААААА!!!!!!!!!!! Бабушки в очередной раз зажгли!!!!!! Спасибо за отзыв!!!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Olesya473

Леночка! Уже хочу! Мне можно? Я из Татарстана!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка! Уже хочу! Мне можно? Я из Татарстана!


Да,конечно. Я в Москве, на связи буду ещё около часа. Успеете? Потом не будет возможность выйти в инет какое то время. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Olesya473

Оплатила! Жду с нетерпением!

----------


## Уралочка

> Оплатила! Жду с нетерпением!


Ссылочка в личке. качайте. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Ирина06121979

Добрый день, Елена! Спешу с отзывом по этому замечательному блоку - с тех пор, как приобрела, провожу на каждом мероприятии без исключения, и могу смело сказать, что этот блок просто палочка-выручалочка для любого контингента гостей. Одинаково зажигает и активные, и сидячие компании. Я собираю на этот конкурс всех гостей, без исключения. Вывожу из-за стола, и делю либо по поколениям, либо на команду мальчиков и команду девочек. С уверенностью могу сказать, что это один из самых ярких блоков на вечере, именно из этих соображений провожу его в конце. Елене спасибо за этот бесподобный игровой блок, который стал моим любимым моментом!

----------


## Уралочка

> этот блок просто палочка-выручалочка для любого контингента гостей.


Именно ТАК!!!!!  :Yes4:  Ирина, огромное спасибо за отзыв. :Tender:  
Это здОрово,когда твоими игрушками пользуются с удовольствием! Пусть Ваши вечера будут самыми зажигательными!! с ув. Елена.

----------


## БуКатерина

Елена, и я, и я, и я, тоже хочу этот блок иметь в своей копилке. Перечисляю оплату.

----------


## БуКатерина

Ух! Только вернулась с корпоратива! Сразу делюсь впечатлениями: Я не поющая ведущая, но мне кажется я научилась петь, и со мной все остальные гости тоже. Мы целый час пели (а может орали) без устали. Каждый себя ощущал шоу звездой (не меньше). Сколько драйва и задора просыпается в гостях одновременно, не передать словами. Этим блоком завершать вечер нельзя, с гостями не расстаться. (продлевают).   Елена, спасибо, за шедевр.

----------


## Уралочка

> Этим блоком завершать вечер нельзя, с гостями не расстаться. (продлевают).   Елена, спасибо, за шедевр.


ДА,ДА,ДААА!!!!! :Yahoo:  Ура!!!!! Песенки продолжают рвать залы!!! :Yahoo:  Очень рада,спасибо огромное за отзывы. с ув. Елена :Tender:

----------


## sokolixa

> Этим блоком завершать вечер нельзя


Завершать нельзя, а продолжать можно, и нужно)) - у народа второе дыхание открывается)). Вроде уже расслабились, а тут - хась, получи, фашист, гранату!))) И все Щастливы!!!)))))

----------


## Natali_T

Леночка еще раз спасибо за зажигательный момент на свадьбе! Гости не только поют, но и танцуют. И отдаются процессу со всей душой, стараются показать себя во всей красе.

[img]http://*********su/6696505.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********su/6746680.jpg[/img]

----------

Уралочка (10.12.2015)

----------


## Олюня73

Леночка, хочу в очередной раз выразить Вам свою благодарность. Всё, что приобретено у Вас выстреливает прямо в яблочко. С "бабками" произошло то же самое. Народ ликовал!!!!. "Бабки" не только пели, как они еще и плясали. Ух! Спасибо Вам за Ваши творения и удивляйте нас дальше!

----------

Татьянка (29.01.2016), Уралочка (27.01.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, хочу в очередной раз выразить Вам свою благодарность. Всё, что приобретено у Вас выстреливает прямо в яблочко. С "бабками" произошло то же самое. Народ ликовал!!!!. "Бабки" не только пели, как они еще и плясали. Ух! Спасибо Вам за Ваши творения и удивляйте нас дальше!


Спасибо за отзыв!!! Очень приятно. :Blush2:  Приезжайте на мой мастер класс 1 февраля в Москву - будет ещё жарче - будут новые программы ... :Yahoo:  с ув. Елена.

----------


## Татьянка

> . Всё, что приобретено у Вас выстреливает прямо в яблочко.


 :Aga:  это точно не выстреливает, а бомбит просто гостей наповал. Я эти песни теперь "сую" везде. Провожу что-то женское и чувствую... не хватило - ап и Леночкины песТни туда. 
Всё- таки ты гениальная, Уралочка!!!!! :Tender:

----------

Уралочка (29.01.2016)

----------


## norushka

Присоединяюсь к восторженным отзывам от "Бабушек..." стопроцентно выстреливает на любом празднике и часто к бабушкам никакого отношения не имеет))) У меня это проходит как финал "Битвы хоров". Гости просто рвут зал и балдеют сами от себя!!!! Лена, спасибо вам огромное!!!

----------

Уралочка (14.02.2016)

----------


## Юлия 80

У меня недавно тоже появились"Бабушки"! Опрбовать,правда пока не пришлось,но я жду удобного случая с нетерпением! Такой классный блок-я в восторге! Лена,спасибо за видео,очень удобно))

----------


## KENIKH

А я применила! Уже два раза! На юбилее 70 лет - геологу. И сборная  - три юбилея сразу, на одном вечере. Так вот, мы возвращали юбиляров в детство))) Сначала делали каравай, а потом , когда юбиляры выбрали шесть человек - разделила на команды, которые потом совершали возврат в детство с помощью стишков. А уже в завершении юбиляры пели Таня-громко плачет: коронный трэк! СПАСИБО за идею! Я не знала раньше об этом блоке и делала что-то подобное. Под рэперский бит))))

----------

Уралочка (17.02.2016), Юлия 80 (17.02.2016)

----------


## Марина Филиппова

Лена,здравствуйте. Очень понравился блок :детские стихи на мотив современных песен. Можно приобрести пока только его?

----------

Уралочка (04.03.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена,здравствуйте. Очень понравился блок :детские стихи на мотив современных песен. Можно приобрести пока только его?


Здравствуйте, Мариночка - конечно можно!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Тухватулина Галина Геннад

Суперский блок!Леночка,спасибо!  :Viannen 27:   :Vishenka 33: 
[img]http://*********net/7914772m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********net/7922967m.jpg[/img]

----------

Уралочка (16.03.2016)

----------


## Олюньчик

*Уралочка*, денежку за "Бабушек" отправила сегодня. Последние цифры карты 9250. Жду ответа. :Yahoo:

----------


## ЛЕВИНСОН

Елена, огромное Вам спасибо, за блок Бабушки зажигай!!! это шедевр! С каким задором гости орали песни- ну просто класс!!!

----------

Уралочка (16.06.2016)

----------


## bratjhon

:Yes4:  Купили! Обкатали! Восторг!  :Yahoo:  (как всегда УРА!!!!лочка РУЛИТ!!!!!! :Victory: )
Просто - как все гениальное! Гениально - как все простое!
P/S: (сидим и думаем, это ж надо додуматься :Blink: )
Просто КРУТЬ!!! Спасибо!!! Уралочка!!! :Ok:

----------

Уралочка (11.07.2016)

----------


## KalievS7

Елена, здравствуйте! Очень  и очень понравились ваши изюминки. Я из Казахстана. Может быть поможете мне приобрести  ваших "Бабушек". И сколько это будет стоить. Мне срочно нужно. 1 июля  карпоративчик. Мой эл.адрес Karla-56@mail.ru

----------


## Лерочек93

Леночка, спасибо вам за материал!!! Думаю это будет супер!!!В предвкушении в пятницу попробовать))) Обязательно отпишусь)

----------

Уралочка (02.08.2017)

----------


## Гваделупа

Леночка, если ВДРУГ, Вы будете делать скидочную акцию на бабушек, пожалуйста, сбросьте инфу в личку. Не хочу пропустить такую халяву.

----------


## дюймовка

бабушек  срочно покупайте  без ожидания скидок!!!!!!
это хит из хитов для ведущей
я их уже замочалила до дыр и радуюсь когда новая компания чтоб повторить
это фурор всегда

----------

Гваделупа (05.01.2019), Уралочка (05.01.2019)

----------


## УМЕЛИЦА

Купить этот блок возможно еще? И есть ли сейчас акции какие-нибудь? хотелось бы еще Хулиганские страсти, Все пучком, Необычное свидание

----------


## Уралочка

> Купить этот блок возможно еще? И есть ли сейчас акции какие-нибудь? хотелось бы еще Хулиганские страсти, Все пучком, Необычное свидание


Здравствуйте.. ответила в личном сообщении. С ув Елена

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Лена, а можно "Бабушек" применить на выпускном? и с чем их еще можно скомпоновать? Или достаточно их одних для блока?

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Лена, здравствуйте. Перевела деньги. Жду ссылку на Бабушек

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, здравствуйте. Перевела деньги. Жду ссылку на Бабушек


Ссылочка в личном сообщении. С ув. Елена

----------


## Танюшка74

Леночка, здравствуйте! Очень хочется приобрести Ваш блок "Бабушки-зажигай!" Скажите, пожалуйста, стоимость этого блока также 1700 руб.? И можно перевести деньги Вам на карту?

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, здравствуйте! Очень хочется приобрести Ваш блок "Бабушки-зажигай!" Скажите, пожалуйста, стоимость этого блока также 1700 руб.? И можно перевести деньги Вам на карту?


Ответила в личке.

----------


## Танюшка74

Леночка, здравствуйте! Провела на 50-летнем Юбилее "Бабушек". Что-то я сделала не так, почему-то слова вызвали у гостей недоумение, не было "отрыва", народ просто попел. Больше недоумения было у мужчин среднего возраста. Я делила команды просто по столам. Что, возможно, я делала не так?

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, здравствуйте! Провела на 50-летнем Юбилее "Бабушек". Что-то я сделала не так, почему-то слова вызвали у гостей недоумение, не было "отрыва", народ просто попел. Больше недоумения было у мужчин среднего возраста. Я делила команды просто по столам. Что, возможно, я делала не так?


Здравствуйте) прежде чем петь, необходима подводка , чтобы люди понимали почему именно ТАК им придётся петь) если есть желание, можете мне позвонить и мы разберём эту ситуацию ... я помогу понять где смогли допустить ошибочку. 89128033237. С ув. Елена

----------

Танюшка74 (02.03.2020)

----------

